# i got baby convicts already!!?? lol



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

check it out! crappy pix but its what I was able to get at the time... fish have only been in the tank for like 2-3 weeks tops lol.. do weekly cleanings and yesterday when I was cleanin I lifted a rock and thought wow that's a lot of poop...then it started to swim lol I was shocked it happened so fast... so I put the rock back to not disturb them.. so far momma and daddy are protecting them really well the other convicts in the tank don't seem to be messing with them at all... they got their own lil cave and seem to be doing really good.. not surre what I got myself into but we will see lol


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Lends credence to the joke about convicts breeding in the bag on the way home from the store. 
Congrats!


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Take a good eye on them, with other convicts in the tank, theres no doubt ones gonna come up to a fry/baby convict and Swallow the Little rascal whole.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Last February I had a male wild convict shipped to me, he arrived nearly dead in the bag from the cold. Three days after he arrived, he spawned with the wild female I had waiting for him.


----------

